# IASCA Event / Elite Auto Image / Summer Slam in MD, 7/31/2011



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

Copied from CACO



Chode69 said:


> Team Deadly Hertz and Elite Auto Image are hosting a big time SUMMER SLAM at Elites shop. Were planning a 3x NSPL and an Single point IASCA event. There will be nice trophies, big raffles, food, demos, loud vehicles, friendly competition and LOTS OF BASS!!!
> 
> Big thanks to Pulse Car Audio, DC Audio, Sundown Audio, Elite Auto Image, Scott Snyder, Matt Guise, Team Deadly Hertz and everyone else who comes to help out!!
> 
> ...


----------



## a383z (Sep 20, 2010)

I heard earlier that it was up in the air if there was going to be a SQ competition. I was planning to go in to atleast see whats up...It only hurts sometimes to look.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

a383z said:


> I heard earlier that it was up in the air if there was going to be a SQ competition. I was planning to go in to atleast see whats up...It only hurts sometimes to look.


I checked it out on facebook, definitely SQC


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Id double check on the SQC part. Scott was going to give me a heads up if he expected more than 3 SQ cars and I said Id come down and help out.
Its Primarily an NSPL, Bassboxing and Idbl show....so most if any, who do SQC are crossovers


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> Id double check on the SQC part. Scott was going to give me a heads up if he expected more than 3 SQ cars and I said Id come down and help out.
> Its Primarily an NSPL, Bassboxing and Idbl show....so most if any, who do SQC are crossovers


I talked to Scott earlier today, he said SQC is definitely going to happen. I agree it seems like most will be crossovers, but the more chances I get to be judged, the more chances I get to learn and see whether I'm going in the right direction. I did some tuning since the past weekend based on the score sheet I got and some feedback from Howard, so hopefully it sounds better (I think it does, but my ears are only mine)

Since I have the time now, I'm trying to get to as many shows as possible to get a sort of "crash course".


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I need an install event somewhere before finals :-(


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

well, it turns out my visitation schedule got changed by my X and instead of my usual Saturday, I am being forced to take my son tomorrow - Sunday. So I'm not going to be able to make it tomorrow.


----------

